# Hello Married Folks



## Randalman (Apr 20, 2019)

New to the group been married 45 years to the same person. We have had up and downs like most. Just wanted to say hello and hope to meet you inside.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- lots of good folks, and from the sound of it you will have a TON of good advice for having a long-term marriage!


----------

